# What Anime Would You Recommended



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

I never really watched any, expect for maybe some. I've heard of a lot from people I know and from looking around the internet. So what would you think would be the best thing to watch first?


----------



## mameks (Jan 19, 2011)

[Rx anime here]


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 19, 2011)

Naruto, all of it, should keep u busy forever because it never ends


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 19, 2011)

Genocyber, Elfen Lied, School Days, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni.

Or the Big 3


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Jan 19, 2011)

Death Note is always a good place to start.
Soul Eater started out ok, then got worse as it came near the end.
Durarara!! is pretty cool, just finished it.
Code Geass is like a longer version of Durarara!!

I dunno if you're looking for REASONS as to why we recommend them, but these are mine. I assumed that you weren't looking for something ongoing.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Genocyber, Elfen Lied, School Days, Higurashi no Naku Koro ni.
> 
> Or the Big 3



I saw School Days. I may look into Elfen Lied. Isn't that one really Bloody? Not that I mind, I just remember seeing a scene from that and it was pretty bloody


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> Death Note is always a good place to start.
> Soul Eater started out ok, then got worse as it came near the end.
> Durarara!! is pretty cool, just finished it.
> Code Geass is like a longer version of Durarara!!
> ...



I don't mind Ongoing. And no, I'm not looking for reasons, just suggestions.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 19, 2011)

Some Classics:
- YUYU Hakusho
- Samurai X
- Gundam
- Popolocrisis


----------



## Splych (Jan 20, 2011)

- Gundam series before SEED and Destiny [although i've never watched anything other than SEED, Destiny and 00, people have told me that the other gundam series were much better]
- Angel Beats
- Code Geass
- Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann ? [apparently this was very good as well]


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (not the dub).

Best.

Anime.

Ever.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 20, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop and Full Metal Alchemist are more common ones I like. One obscure one I think is awesome is Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok.


----------



## rad140 (Jan 20, 2011)

5 Centimetres Per Second (movie)
Baccano!
Code Geass
Darker than Black
Durarara!!
Elfen Lied
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
K-On!
Toradora!
Ponyo on the Cliff By the Sea (movie)
Spice and Wolf
Summer Wars (movie)
Welcome to the NHK!
Serial Experiments Lain
Ga-rei Zero
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 
Lucky Star
Gunslinger Girl
Kara no Kyoukai (series of movies)
Cowbow Bebop
Death Note
Escaflowne
Full Metal Panic
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hayate no Gotoku
Paranoia Agent
Trigun
Wolf's Rain
Toaru Kagaku no Index/Railgun

Read up on any of those on AniDB or Wikipedia and see if they interest you.
There's enough there for a decade or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what have you seen?  That can help narrow down recommendations depending if you liked it or not.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (not the dub).
> 
> Best.
> 
> ...




This î


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, is pretty awesome once it gets started.  However, if you've watched other series, it does take a while to adjust to the slower pace, but once it revs up, there aren't many show's that can match its awesome.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2011)

Watch Baccano then Durarara.
I wished I watched Baccano before Durarara since I would of enjoyed it more.

Also Chaos;Head.


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2011)

Great Teacher Onizuka is a classic ; )


----------



## boombox (Jan 20, 2011)

I think 'Full Metal Alchemist' is the best start - 

Great characters, not too bizarre, brilliant story and lovely animation. Plus you have a choice of the original anime and the remake of it 'Brotherhood' (which has a closer storyline to the manga..if not exact!) I haven't watched Brotherhood yet but i plan to after the storyline goes from my head hehe. It's to do with alchemy.

If you like bizarre things then I'd suggest 'Azumanga Daioh' - in Japanese! (dubbed is rubbish, the humour gets lost in translation and the voices are awful!) - silly school girls and slice of life.

If you like things to do with robots, then Mecha - 'Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann' - funny, action packed, and a curving storyline. Also 'Gundam'..which i don't know much about.

I'll stop there, but there are all sorts of genre, you can help your choice with what sort of things you like:
Slice of life (everyday things, usually romance and humour are built into it)
Mecha (robots, action fights)
Sci Fi - futuristic
Horror - violence 

Watch them subbed, they're so much better!..especially if you are fond of Japanese!

There's loads more styles check this site out
http://www.anime-planet.com/
good for recommendations


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 20, 2011)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica

Very Dark Magic Girl anime with abstract and LSD inspired backgrounds in battles.


----------



## pitman (Jan 20, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Puella Magi Madoka Magica
> 
> Very Dark Magic Girl anime with abstract and LSD inspired backgrounds in battles.



And one of the girls summons/pulls out single bullet guns from everywhere, even from under her skirt (which surprisingly is done in good taste).


----------



## Nujui (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll try some and give you my feedback once I watch a couple or so episodes


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 21, 2011)

Gurren Lagann, Gundam (All of it, except SEED and SEED DESTINY. There's a reason the script writer got brain cancer after the series. -_-), Fullmetal Alchemist, Inazuma Eleven, Gao Gai Gar, BoBoBo-Bo Bo-BoBo (Dub), Cowboy Bebop, JoJo's Bizzare Adventure, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva, Haruhi, Digimon Xros Wars.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 21, 2011)

You should look into Kara no Kyoukai and Ben 10.


----------



## monkat (Jan 21, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Ben 10.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 21, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ben 10.



Yeah. I actually watched that. I didn't really like it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 21, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ben 10.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Watch Baccano then Durarara.
> I wished I watched Baccano before Durarara since I would have enjoyed it more.


Second'd. Also, rewatch the first 2 episodes of Baccano after you watch the entire series. It makes a LOT more sense, I swear.

Naruto is good, but you'll get a lot of shit from people who don't watch it. (It's pretty clean cut, sadly. You love it or hate it.) Also, steer clear of filler, you'll thank yourself for it.

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.

Pandora Hearts is good, but it's ending is kinda sad(in a production quality kind of way, the plot gets rushed in the last 6 episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bleach was alright, but not my sort of thing.

Detective Conan is good if you like CSI but don't want the mental scars that CSI leaves.

Code Geass is good if you like action and plot. Giant robots, intense strategy, and a nice dash of mystery. How can you go wrong? The ending is so shocking that I still can't believe it.

Death Note if you like dark, plot-heavy stuff.

Paranoia Agent if you like mindfuck.

Eden of the East is great, but there's a bit of romance that slows the plot (especially at the beginning), but it gets better.

I'm actually in need of some more anime myself. *reads the board himself*


----------



## zizer (Jan 21, 2011)

Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 23, 2011)

to start i would give u something more light, like flcl, because it's short, funny and have a nice story, after that u can try another ones that were said here


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 23, 2011)

zizer said:
			
		

> Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou



OMFG i tougth i was the only one here that liked that anime, is so motherfucking cool!!! did u watched the "summer special"? i laugthed a lot XD do u know when the next season will come out?


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 23, 2011)

Some personal favourites:
Naruto (Shippuden aswell)
Eureka 7
Basquatch!
Inazuma Eleven (I want to see the movie subbed so badly o.o)
Air Gear (they should continue making the anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it ended so abruptly)
Angel Beats
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Tokko
Wild Striker
Xamd Lost Memories (best opening theme ever?)
Fairy Tail
To Aru Majutsu no Index
Nabari no Ou

There's loads more but too many to list/remember.


----------



## mrgone (Jan 23, 2011)

vandread (26 eps)
cowboy bebop (26 eps + movie)
trigun (26 eps + movie)
hellsing ova (not the tv series, deviates from the manga)
kenshin (ova 1 + first ~50 eps + movie, ova2 + ep 50+ are crappy)


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 23, 2011)

Basillisk (Japan feudal age), Kimi ni Todoke (school shoujo), Nodame Cantabile (classical music and comedy), Eureka Seven (mecha), Heroic Age (mecha)..

And my favorites:
Kino no Tabi, Popolocrois, Ayashi no Ceres :3


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 23, 2011)

malapo said:
			
		

> Clannad/Clannad After Story is also a good watch in the romance/drama/comedy genre.  It's a pretty sad anime



This.


----------

